# Release of Hawksbill sea turtles in Panama



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Definitely one of the highpoints of our recent trip to the Bocas...

Part 1
Costa Rica-Panama Videos :: Hawksbill sea turtle release - Part 1 of 4 video by stemcellular - Photobucket

Part 2
Costa Rica-Panama Videos :: Hawksbill sea turtle release - Part 2 of 4 video by stemcellular - Photobucket

Part 3
Costa Rica-Panama Videos :: Hawksbill sea turtle release - Part 3 of 4 video by stemcellular - Photobucket

Part 4
Costa Rica-Panama Videos :: Hawksbill sea turtle release - Part 5 of 5 video by stemcellular - Photobucket


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice! There is nothing neater than baby turtles.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Very nice! Was this at Bluff Beach or the Zapatillas?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Playa Bluff, JP, right before the caiman bridge


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I've always wanted to take part in one of these...I can remember as a little kid seeing video of seagulls and other predators eating the baby turtles and it was so heartbreaking. Thanks for sharing, totally cool!


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

cbreon said:


> I've always wanted to take part in one of these...I can remember as a little kid seeing video of seagulls and other predators eating the baby turtles and it was so heartbreaking. Thanks for sharing, totally cool!


YES, I've seen that before also, and remembering thinking, why doesn't the cameraman scare the birds away.. Made me sad as a kid.

Steve


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Steverd said:


> YES, I've seen that before also, and remembering thinking, why doesn't the cameraman scare the birds away.. Made me sad as a kid.
> 
> Steve


I felt the same way...


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

I AM a kid, and it is sad. As much as I love planet earth narrated by David Attenborough, it always sad to watch him talk about how the birds are snatching up the turtle babies for their own survival, and then continue to show the sharks and other predators waiting for the turtles in the water.


----------

